# TIVO Central Online



## jon01 (Jan 4, 2005)

Would be great if the Tivo Central Online site allowed you to see your Now Playing List and your To Do list. Match this up with the current online scheduling, would be awesome 

- Jon


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

jon01 said:


> Would be great if the Tivo Central Online site allowed you to see your Now Playing List and your To Do list. Match this up with the current online scheduling, would be awesome


 :up: :up: :up:


----------

